# Our rats



## ichuanam (May 30, 2007)

First time posting photos on this site so not sure if this will work.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very sweet. what are their names? any stories of ratty antics to share with us? and my son wants to know "why there are no more pictures about the rats"? also, he wants to know "how come the rats don't live here"? i tried to explain to him that we can't have all the rats in the world but being four i don't think he quite understands... *chuckles*


----------



## ichuanam (May 30, 2007)

They are called Jinx and Mr Jingles. They are our first rats, we have only had them a few weeks now, so no major antics to report as yet.


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Very cute. The first picture makes it look like he is using the phone to make a call, lol.


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

i bet he is calling to make a rebellion aginst people who feed them to snakes


----------

